# Should I tell my dentist she didn't tip me?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Some time ago my female dentist was picked up by me out of surprise. Late at night, in the cold rain, by the corner of her home. I helped her with her suitcases and drove her to the airport. But what isn't mentioned is that I probably drove 7 miles to pick her up and then ended up making like 5 bucks for bringing her to the airport.

Now the thing is I'm paying a lot of money out of pocket for one of my treatments. They didn't accept insurance. I don't want to get into the details, but I can't believe I didn't get a tip for that drive I did for her when she is going to make so much more. I mean, I probably lost money on that drive. Would it be awkward if I just brought it up? This is a serious question. I know it sounds stupid and meaningless, but it's been on my mind a little bit. 

I don't expect her to tip me now because it's way way over, but I just don't understand how a doctor or dentist can not tip their own driver when they are the patient. 

And this may sound crazy but I believe I got a text from her the other day asking if I could take her to the airport in the morning through Uber. Do you know how much of a favor I would be doing for her? Even though maybe she is the one trying to do me a favor. But to go 10 minutes to pick you up when it's out of my way and to make 5 bucks minus expenses and no tips is not a good deal. Like seriously I want 35 bucks to 50 bucks for that in cash since I'm the one doing the favor. I don't know if she texted me. I just responded accordingly and acted busy but I don't know who it was that texted me, but it looks like she's the only I could think of from that area code.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Absolutely you should. I would demand an explaination!!!!


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

Just say, "Your fare is automatically handled by Uber but it doesn't include the gratuity."


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I would tell her, "Sure I'll stop by your place." Pull up, and as she's walking to your Lexus with her luggage, drive away and stay offline!



DRider85 said:


> I probably drove 7 miles to pick her up and then ended up making like 5 bucks


Seriously, you deserved it. You drove 7 miles for a $5 fare in your LEXUS. Are you not reading any of the advice provided by members here at UP?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Some time ago my female dentist was picked up by me out of surprise. Late at night, in the cold rain, by the corner of her home. I helped her with her suitcases and drove her to the airport. But what isn't mentioned is that I probably drove 7 miles to pick her up and then ended up making like 5 bucks for bringing her to the airport.
> 
> Now the thing is I'm paying a lot of money out of pocket for one of my treatments. They didn't accept insurance. I don't want to get into the details, but I can't believe I didn't get a tip for that drive I did for her when she is going to make so much more. I mean, I probably lost money on that drive. Would it be awkward if I just brought it up? This is a serious question. I know it sounds stupid and meaningless, but it's been on my mind a little bit.
> 
> ...


tell her you will do it for a free teeth cleaning or other free service. Let her know that you are only making $5 to get stuck at the airport so it's not worth it to drive her.

Uber should have a minimum airport fee of at least $15.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

They will be no novocaine for you on your next root canal


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Your dentist desk top accept insurance?

Find a new dentist.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Some time ago my female dentist was picked up by me out of surprise. Late at night, in the cold rain, by the corner of her home. I helped her with her suitcases and drove her to the airport. But what isn't mentioned is that I probably drove 7 miles to pick her up and then ended up making like 5 bucks for bringing her to the airport.
> 
> Now the thing is I'm paying a lot of money out of pocket for one of my treatments. They didn't accept insurance. I don't want to get into the details, but I can't believe I didn't get a tip for that drive I did for her when she is going to make so much more. I mean, I probably lost money on that drive. Would it be awkward if I just brought it up? This is a serious question. I know it sounds stupid and meaningless, but it's been on my mind a little bit.
> 
> ...


Troll


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I know it sounds stupid and meaningless


It is.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Doowop said:


> They will be no novocaine for you on your next root canal


I was going to say the same thing but uou beat me to it


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

It's always important to put medical people in their place. They go to school and get big heads. 

So what if they are going to be in close proximity to your body (or IN your mouth) with sharp objects and toxic gases? What's the worst that could happen?


----------



## MonkeyTOES (Oct 18, 2016)

I had a pax that requested a ride. Took me 7 km to get there. He hopped on in and the trip was only going 4 km. He asked me if it took long to get to him and I said yes, as I was going to get coffee. At the end of the trip, he tipped and thanked me. Maybe should let pax know that you drove far to get there.


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

Do not, I repeat do not piss of your dentist. Pain will ensue.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Do you want to bring it up? Before anesthesia, probably not....

She went through several years of medical school, thousands upon thousands of dollars to become a dentist. You drove around a parking lot with your dad at 15 and took a simple driving 20 minute test with a 60 year old DMV employee when you were 16 to become an Uber driver. That's why she earns more doing what she does than you do.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Do you want to bring it up? Before anesthesia, probably not....
> 
> She went through several years of medical school, thousands upon thousands of dollars to become a dentist. You drove around a parking lot with your dad at 15 and took a simple driving 20 minute test with a 60 year old DMV employee when you were 16 to become an Uber driver. That's why she earns more doing what she does than you do.


So she was trained in med school to be condescending and not tip drivers. You make it sound like driving for a living is something to be ashamed of. It's certainly lot better then stealing or dealing drugs etc.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> So she was *trained in med school to be condescending* *and not tip drivers*. You make it sound like driving for a living is something to be ashamed of. It's certainly lot better then stealing or dealing drugs etc.


I wouldn't put it past them having an exact course just for that!

Some people are damn proud of dealing drugs and live a pretty sweet life because of it! Now, how long that last is any body's guess...


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I wouldn't put it past them having an exact course just for that!
> 
> Some people are damn proud of dealing drugs and live a pretty sweet life because of it! Now, how long that last is any body's guess...


I know right look at El Chappo. He had millions of dollars as pocket change.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I would find another dentist who takes your insurance.


----------



## Guerosdaddy (Aug 29, 2016)

DRide, I know you hand out complimentary toothbrushes and floss in that rolling CVS of yours . Hell, you prolly have a spit sink in there too.


----------



## Limitlessness (12 mo ago)

There is nothing wrong with not getting your tip. Perhaps the woman was embarrassed by the whole situation that happened to you at the time. The important thing is what kind of professional she is. At one time, I had problems with my teeth because of poor quality and unqualified help from specialists. But then I found a specialist on the smiledoctors platform, and he solved my problem. I haven't had a dental problem since, and I believe that if this woman is a great professional and has helped you more than once with your health problem, there is nothing wrong with not taking a tip from her, but that is your choice.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

I've never heard of a $5 airport ride. 

First off I would reply by simply asking who this was to confirm it is in fact your dentist. As they do not take your insurance I'm not sure why you feel the need to protect the relationship, I'd be looking for a new dentist, what is the point of paying for dental insurance if your dentist does not accept it?

With that said I would not worry about how she takes the response, and that response from me would read something like "This trip took me X amount of time and for that I only earned $5 as there was no tip, which to be honest surprised me. I hope you understand that helping you to the airport is simply not profitable for me".


----------

